

Wikipedia using JavaScript redirect for blackout - fatalerrorx3

Never realized how much I use Wikipedia until today..good thing they only used a JavaScript redirect for the blackout, just disabled JavaScript and I was able to get the info I needed
======
valisystem
I just press escape while the page is loading.

